

Journey To The Center Of The Earth - zrgiu_
http://www.virginvolcanic.com/

======
sdoering
Just one question:

Did you look at the release-date of the blog-post on the virgin-site?

[http://www.virgin.com/travel/news/richard-branson-
launches-j...](http://www.virgin.com/travel/news/richard-branson-launches-
journeys-to-the-centre-of-the-earth-through-virgin-volcanic)

It was released just shortly before 1. April. Don't wanna be a spoilsport, but
that smells a lot like a cool practical joke.

